# How are you eating, why and how's it working out?



## Matt~ (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey guys/girls, I just wanted to get a look into your nutrition to learn and see how you do it!

How're you eating right now? Are you following any kinds of diets/nutrition plans?

Why are you eating like that? What's the goal?

How long have you been at it? How's it working out for you?

I guess I'd like to ask you to not go too broscience on me but **** it, I'll just have to research any advanced phrases you might use! 


I'll go first haha.

I'm pretty new compared to the majority of members here so being unable to get my nutrition together myself I got help from a pt with a nutrition-plan.
6 meals a day, 336 grams protein, 161 grams fat, 65 grams carbs. From what I understand it's a ketogenic diet but I have gotten a comment here on the board saying that 65 grams carbs might be too much to stay in "full blown" ketosis.

The current goal is losing weight the coming months, I have only been doing the nutrition-plan for about more than a week now but from scale says I'm down about 1 kilo.

My TDEE during gym & cardio days are about 4000 kcal, this ends up at around 3000. (Have also gotten comment saying that the deficit is too severe).

I just copy pasted this below from my journal on here.

Meal 1:
Omega 3 pill, multivitamin pill, magnesium pill (been having cramps in my calfs when I try to jogg or run).
20 g of whey, 3 eggs.

Meal 2:
60 g cashew, 250 g chicken breast no skin (I just throw it in the oven until it's done), 100 g vegetables (usually broccoli).

Meal 3:
250 g salmon (I just throw this in the oven as well), 100 g vegetables.

Meal 4:
250 g chicken breast no skin , 100 g vegetables.

Meal 5:
250 g minced beef.

Meal 6:
Alternative 1:
40 g whey + ZMA pill.
Alternative 2:
250 g Quark I think it's called or I've heard it's similar to cottage cheese? (Looking into low fat greek yogurt).


I guess I went full ham with what I eat but that's just because I have nothing better to do haha.

Looking forward to reading how you eat!


----------



## stonetag (Aug 19, 2016)

Honestly, trying to follow some sort of diet plan is not for me at all. I applaud you for wanting to implement a diet plan into your life, it's not for everyone. I guess sticking to a plan is the real success story.


----------



## Runningwild (Aug 19, 2016)

Me too man I have alway ate pretty good and have enough knowledge about nutrition that I was able to eat healthy and get the results I wanted, for the first time I am actually following a guideline for my diet nothing crazy but I am having to do a little more planning than I normally do


----------



## Matt~ (Aug 19, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Honestly, trying to follow some sort of diet plan is not for me at all. I applaud you for wanting to implement a diet plan into your life, it's not for everyone. I guess sticking to a plan is the real success story.





Runningwild said:


> Me too man I have alway ate pretty good and have enough knowledge about nutrition that I was able to eat healthy and get the results I wanted, for the first time I am actually following a guideline for my diet nothing crazy but I am having to do a little more planning than I normally do



Yeah I figured a lot of people would say that and I don't mind that you do.
I look forward to the day when I know enough to do an estimate of how much carbs fat and protein there is in something and then am able to tell by the evening that I could eat this and that to reach an appropriate amount of carbs, fats and protein.

The reason I'm sticking to a plan right now is because I'm full on "tryhard" mode to change my body, will at least keep on going another 6 months if everything goes according to plan.


----------



## bigdog (Aug 19, 2016)

I have been on my diet for 16 months now. when I started I was 472lbs and today im 240. I cut my cals to 1500 in the beginning and am up to 3500-4000 now but im lifting 5 days and cardio 6 days. mu=y diet was basically just focused on protein first and low carbs. I never did any crazy stuff with my food choices because if I have to eat stuff I don't enjoy some I wont stick to it! lean ground beef and rice was probably my favorite throughout it all. its all hard work and patience! just find a way to stay the corse!! good luck!


----------



## Matt~ (Aug 19, 2016)

bigdog said:


> I have been on my diet for 16 months now. when I started I was 472lbs and today im 240. I cut my cals to 1500 in the beginning and am up to 3500-4000 now but im lifting 5 days and cardio 6 days. mu=y diet was basically just focused on protein first and low carbs. I never did any crazy stuff with my food choices because if I have to eat stuff I don't enjoy some I wont stick to it! lean ground beef and rice was probably my favorite throughout it all. its all hard work and patience! just find a way to stay the corse!! good luck!



Wow you ****ing savage, (sorry about my language) that weight loss is impressive as ****. 
Do you have some before/after pics or a journal? Just me being curious.

But thanks for sharing, that's awesome.


----------



## automatondan (Aug 19, 2016)

I try to eat as much protein as I can and space it out as much as I can. Low carbs if I can but always make sure to have a bit of carbs after lifting for insulin shuttling. Sometime I struggle with too many mg of fat (which adds up quickly if you havent taken dairy out of your diet yet) (cant stop wont stop). I always like to give myself a "cheat day" once a week so I dont go crazy and die or just quit my diet completely... I also dont set a specific day as my cheat day, I just take it when I have the cravings. Its more of an enjoyable experience that way and you have more freedom. Make sure you write everything down though, it will be super helpful as you keep track of your progress.


----------



## bigdog (Aug 19, 2016)

Matt~ said:


> Wow you ****ing savage, (sorry about my language) that weight loss is impressive as ****.
> Do you have some before/after pics or a journal? Just me being curious.
> 
> But thanks for sharing, that's awesome.


language? no worries about that on here! here is my thread. there are pics in the beginning and end..
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/20364-New-guy-just-finishing-a-huge-weight-loss-journey!


----------



## Matt~ (Aug 19, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> I try to eat as much protein as I can and space it out as much as I can. Low carbs if I can but always make sure to have a bit of carbs after lifting for insulin shuttling. Sometime I struggle with too many mg of fat (which adds up quickly if you havent taken dairy out of your diet yet) (cant stop wont stop). I always like to give myself a "cheat day" once a week so I dont go crazy and die or just quit my diet completely... I also dont set a specific day as my cheat day, I just take it when I have the cravings. Its more of an enjoyable experience that way and you have more freedom. Make sure you write everything down though, it will be super helpful as you keep track of your progress.



Thanks for sharing, haven't heard the term "Insulin shuttling" before but I'll be sure to read up on it.
I haven't started with cheat days yet but maybe in a month or two, I can see how having them whenever you have cravings gives more freedom but do you still restrict them to once a week or something similar?
And I'll be sure to write everything down, think I'll start tomorrow that tomorrow actually.



bigdog said:


> language? no worries about that on here! here is my thread. there are pics in the beginning and end..
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/20364-New-guy-just-finishing-a-huge-weight-loss-journey!



Thanks boss, I'll be sure to look through it all.


----------



## automatondan (Aug 20, 2016)

Matt~ said:


> Thanks for sharing, haven't heard the term "Insulin shuttling" before but I'll be sure to read up on it.
> I haven't started with cheat days yet but maybe in a month or two, I can see how having them whenever you have cravings gives more freedom but do you still restrict them to once a week or something similar?
> And I'll be sure to write everything down, think I'll start tomorrow that tomorrow actually.
> 
> ...



It would be a good investment to read and study the stickies in the "Diet and Nutrition" section https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/53-Dieting-Nutrition-and-Supplements and just spend some time under that section in general... If you have questions, post them up and the brothers will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Matt~ (Aug 20, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> It would be a good investment to read and study the stickies in the "Diet and Nutrition" section https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/53-Dieting-Nutrition-and-Supplements and just spend some time under that section in general... If you have questions, post them up and the brothers will point you in the right direction.



Absolutely, I've been trying to work my way through most of the stickies in most of the sections so that I don't come bothering people with questions that have already been answered haha, but thanks for the advice! (probably still going to end up asking unnecessary questions ._. but atleast I can give an effort to not to).


----------

